

[4 years exp+]Back-end/Front-end programer+designer looking for a job - qatrix

I`m Angel Lai, the founder of Catfan (http://catfan.me), Mu6 (http://mu6.me) and Qatrix (http://qatrix.com - An open-source JavaScript framework) at the same time. I have four years experience on programming especially JavaScript and PHP, and designing. I founded those projects by only one person responsible both program and design, and got a lot of media report.<p>I`m here looking for a programming or designing job today. Especially the job from California`s start-up or hacker-based culture company that I loved. I will try to help your company grow to next level as hard as possible:)<p>[Money is not the big deal for me, but I want to build a great product for the world]<p>-------------<p>Skill: Advanced JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, illustrator, PHP, MySQL, Apache, Liunx...<p>Ability: UI/UX design, Back-end/Front-end programming, System construction &#38; optimization, Open-source, Lean start-up...<p>Programming &#38; designing style: Clean, simple and high-performance.<p>-------------<p>Links:
http://catfan.me<p>http://mu6.me<p>http://qatrix.com<p>https://github.com/qatrix/Qatrix<p>Email: angel.lai.cat@gmail.com<p>--------------<p>Looking for your contact!<p>Thanks
======
shail
I am working on a cool product (obviously only I think so as of now:) ) right
now, I am developing it fulltime but team is just me for now. I cannot pay
you. So, if money is not an immediate requirement then let me know and I can
discuss with you and see if we can collaborate. My email id is in my profile.

~~~
qatrix
But I need some salary to solve my living problem.

